# Tempestade Tropical Barry (Atlântico 2013 #AL02)



## MSantos (19 Jun 2013 às 22:45)

Formou-se mesmo no segundo sistema nomeado da temporada de furacões do Atlântico, trata-se do BARRY. 

O BARRY deverá ter uma vida muito curta já que se prevê que faça _landfall_ no México. 







Para mais informações sobre este sistema: NHC


----------



## Afgdr (20 Jun 2013 às 22:44)

> NHC has downgraded Barry to a tropical depression. The government of Mexico has discontinued the Tropical Storm Warnings. The center of Barry has moved well inland over southern Mexico and will continue to weaken to a remnant low in about 12 hours. Even so, torrential rains will continue over the state of Veracruz and adjacent states for the next day or so. These rains could cause significant flooding and mudslides.
> Get the latest information on the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (21 Jun 2013 às 14:45)

> In the Atlantic basin, NHC issued its final advisory on Barry last night. Elsewhere, there are no systems that have any potential for tropical cyclone development during the next 48 hours.
> Get the latest on the tropics anytime by visiting the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov










*Barry é agora uma Tempestade Pós-Tropical.*


----------

